Ask HN: What are examples of large state-funded (or owned) software companies? - tosh
======
quuquuquu
Ubisoft Montreal took on a lot of funding and received an office space too
from QC provincial government.

In return they produced a ton of hits, Rainbow Six, Splinter Cell, Ghost
Recon, Prince of Persia, Donald Duck's Goin' Quackers

